# Dump to CSV option



## DavePS (May 1, 2007)

Any chance of having an option to export the currently viewed games to a .csv list?
I maintain my own Excel spreadsheet of games mainly for offline purposes but also as I have a game renamer which is driven from the spreadsheet.

Ideally the option to dump the list like this
RomNumber,Rom Title,Rom Country
where RomCountry is (J)apan, (K)orea, (U)SA, (E)urope, (F)rance etc.


----------



## ejp (Oct 16, 2007)

This would be great. Even better would be the ability to create dat files or offlinelist .xml

Maybe even have all the data available in an xml extract, that way we could code external webapps to grab the xml, crunch it and export dat files etc.


----------



## Samutz (Oct 16, 2007)

I use advanscene's XML:
http://www.advanscene.com/offline/datas/AD...CEne_NDScrc.zip

Currently, using it with a webapp I wrote for myself and a friend to keep track of our collections.


----------



## nloding (Nov 10, 2007)

I use ADVANsCEne's XML for DS ... but I'd love to have one with my Wii -- I want them all!  And I need a way to keep track of it, and easily update if I'm out of town for a week or something, rather than manually entering new releases into my database.


----------



## Zyenet (Aug 19, 2008)

Would be handy for me too, when I'm feeling bored and have no internet.


----------

